# Leader Stretch Box V-1.0



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I had stated on another thread my intention to build a stretch box. I scrounged some Cedar and Plexiglas from a local skiff/wooden surfboard builder, bought the hinges, and some 1/8" bungee cord. The box will hold twenty-two flies with leaders, eleven on each side. The dimensions are ideal for 12" shock tippets from 30lbs-120lbs diameter. The cedar is a little rough but completely sealed with two part epoxy and the Plexiglas has some scratches on it(hey, it was free!). The issue now is that I need to add some braces to the cross members as they are bowing under the load of just 4 flies(as seen in the second pic). I also am contemplating an improved latch/closure mechanism because the magnetic strips I used are just two weak to keep it shut. I should have the cross members reinforced tomorrow afternoon. I expected this one to be pretty rough(the finger holes don't line up, the hardware could be prettier, etc); "someday" I'll build one that is more refined.
Pics:


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Actually the box looks nice, only thing is it might be a little long. I am using an Abel and it only has about 2" at the ends. Thought I was one still using a leader stretcher!!!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I agree, the coil space is too large. Something to remember for the next one.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You're makin' me feel bad... :-[

I'm still hangin' my leader material from a nail on the garage wall
with a rubber core sinker on the bottom to provide tension.


You have way too much spare time... ;D

Probably better spent fishin' !


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

GG,
Excellent V-1.0
I did the same some time back, scrounging materials as required. Ended up using a spare sample case, some 1X2 White Oak strips left over from a bamboo rod project, hair bands (3 daughters in the house), and a purchased piece of fly foam. After marrying these parts together, I came up with the attached.

To the points made, the loop area doesn't need to be very big. I just fold mine into the space allowed. Another point, it is compact. As nice as some of these stretchers are, they take up valuable real estate in a boat. For that reason, I made mine a combination box. In reality, the hair bands could be shortened, allowing for 10-12" of shock material vs. what is now about 8-9".
Like you, this was my V-1.0, and I am always thinking of ways to improve it.

Best Regards,

KMB


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Kbuch-

Yes, I've come up with two improvements that will be added tomorrow. My theory with this was to hold all of my Tarpon, Snook, and Offshore/toothy critter flies in the same box, basically anything with 40lbs shock tippet and up. On the off chance I catch a "fish of a life time" I thought it best to go with IGFA approved leaders(12" from hook eye to knot for the shock tippet). Larger bungee loops offer more stretch because there is more material, mine are short and I am also concerned it may limit me in terms of hook shank length(though they're not all equal loops). So I tie my leaders with a ruler in my lap, and am painstakingly patient about getting everything perfect.... Sad part is I have a motor lined up to rebuild, a client who I've put off for almost two weeks and a regular job as well(and a new one of those coming to boot), so I haven't fished in weeks and don't see the light at the end of this fish-less tunnel. :-[, well, I do, but it keeps moving farther away. New pics up tomorrow.


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

GG,
Your comments regarding IGFA, got me thinking. After reviewing it states, "not to exceed 12 inches", for the shock tippet. This makes me feel better about my stretcher, as I can get at least 10-11 inches with a few mods.
Thanks for starting this thread. I finally felt compelled to post something I had worked on.

Regards,
KMB


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

KMB you'll see you inspired my box too! 

I've got another fly fishing accessory to put up, I just haven't made one in a while. I hope to build a few more in the next few weeks, as gifts for some of my fly/fishing mentors. Maybe Brett will post a pic of the one I gave him(I kept the ugly prototype for myself).


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks good, hang it on a wall and build your V2.0. It is definitely functional.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Leader Stretch Box V-1.6*

Added some bracing and a foam to hold flies, much improved, still haven't found a latch/closure idea I like. Pics-


























Leader building is a pita, there is a small pile of flies on my desk awaiting there leaders. I've got a few more Angora Kwan flies to whip up too.


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

GG,
Nice mods. Looks better.
Good work with the foam.

KMB


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

You put my PVC contraption to shame!
That looks both functional and good looking. 
Very nice!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words.

So I had been digging around but never got to posting the info I had gathered... First of all, tying only a shock tippet to the class tippet and then using a loop to loop for class tippet to butt section is a heck of a lot less time consuming than building full leaders. I found this method after stumbling across the Renzetti stretch device($215) (http://www.mudhole.com/Renzetti-Fly-Leader-Stretcher). It's use of fixed hooks and the myriad of slots(allowing for varying length of class tippet) is entirely to eliminate parts that wear out, ie the bungee. But it does force your class tippet to bear the load of the stretch around the black buttons on the top leaving a new memory in that line. So again, the only good thing I took from their design was making the leader build process quicker.


----------

